# Why people think rabbits make bad pets



## whiskylollipop

Read this lovely little piece today:

http://jezebel.com/no-bunnies-dont-rule-theyre-monsters-1590510587/all

_...I must inform you that my own rabbit, Ms. Cleo, took this time to eat through a power cord that costs somewhere in the neighborhood of $64.99. Then, when I tried to catch her and return her to her room (yes, she has her own room. We used to call it my office, but now we are only allowed in with her permission), she assaulted me with her claws, causing my arms to look like I had been in a particularly violent scratching war with one or more children and/or deranged manicurists._

_...The case against Bunnies is simple: They live a long time and many, Like Ms. Cleo, are unhappy throughout. Even Ms. Beusman, in a private conversation which I am now making public (freedom of the press, Callie!), has admitted that her rabbit does not cuddle. She's cute to look at, yes, but she also digs (bunnies love to dig. It is adorable &#8212; no, must not admit that) violently and has threatened to bite her coven leader on the knee._

_...We love our bunny, James Bond, but he does get a bit smelly and thanks to him I need to get the carpet cleaned. When I was in college, I had a bunny named Rosebud, who was a boy bunny. He had a thing for my large stuffed aardvark toy. Seriously. Much rabbit DNA was spilled on that aardvark. Then, one day, my future ex husband was hanging out watching TV, chillin' on the floor of my apartment. Rosebud mistook his buzzcut for the beloved aardvark and, well, things got ugly..._


:banghead

It's sad how ignorant people can be of an animal whose LIFE they've assumed responsibility of! Simply desexing and socialising their bunnies, bunnyproofing the house and using brain cells to understand the un-cuddly nature of the typical prey animal could have prevented ALL of the unpleasant "proof" that bunnies are monsters being detailed in that article.


Bunnies are lovely, amazing, entertaining companions when they're treated right. I'm not a registered commenter on Jezebel but I really hope someone enlightens these bunny owners.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller

whiskylollipop said:


> Read this lovely little piece today:
> 
> http://jezebel.com/no-bunnies-dont-rule-theyre-monsters-1590510587/all
> 
> _...I must inform you that my own rabbit, Ms. Cleo, took this time to eat through a power cord that costs somewhere in the neighborhood of $64.99. Then, when I tried to catch her and return her to her room (yes, she has her own room. We used to call it my office, but now we are only allowed in with her permission), she assaulted me with her claws, causing my arms to look like I had been in a particularly violent scratching war with one or more children and/or deranged manicurists._
> 
> _...The case against Bunnies is simple: They live a long time and many, Like Ms. Cleo, are unhappy throughout. Even Ms. Beusman, in a private conversation which I am now making public (freedom of the press, Callie!), has admitted that her rabbit does not cuddle. She's cute to look at, yes, but she also digs (bunnies love to dig. It is adorable  no, must not admit that) violently and has threatened to bite her coven leader on the knee._
> 
> _...We love our bunny, James Bond, but he does get a bit smelly and thanks to him I need to get the carpet cleaned. When I was in college, I had a bunny named Rosebud, who was a boy bunny. He had a thing for my large stuffed aardvark toy. Seriously. Much rabbit DNA was spilled on that aardvark. Then, one day, my future ex husband was hanging out watching TV, chillin' on the floor of my apartment. Rosebud mistook his buzzcut for the beloved aardvark and, well, things got ugly..._
> 
> 
> :banghead
> 
> It's sad how ignorant people can be of an animal whose LIFE they've assumed responsibility of! Simply desexing and socialising their bunnies, bunnyproofing the house and using brain cells to understand the un-cuddly nature of the typical prey animal could have prevented ALL of the unpleasant "proof" that bunnies are monsters being detailed in that article.
> 
> 
> Bunnies are lovely, amazing, entertaining companions when they're treated right. I'm not a registered commenter on Jezebel but I really hope someone enlightens these bunny owners.


---absoulutely-a sweetheart,,--I cannot begin to explain away-$$- the countless computer cords,etc..that have had to be replaced,-I finally got smart?and used automobile speaker wiring plastic tubing to house all cords,--because they are so very dangerous with power (ac/dc)-current surging through them..
--just how you explain your situation I can feel the love that is shared,,--they donot ask for much and give so much more in return,,--gods little gift..--our bunz can-not do anything wrong either,they are always teaching us new things..-my only prayer is that I can care for them all their life,,as I am terminally ill with copd,a lung disease,---sincerely james waller :bunnyhug::dancingorig::bunny24:halo


----------



## Nancy McClelland

To quote George Carlin, "God must love stupid people because he made so **** many". Bunnies are excellent at training humans, but with a little bit of sense and work you can end bunny incursions into your electronic/electrical world. Some of ours never even look twice at a cord and other figure out how to show you that your not quite so slick with your bunny proofing--"go ahead, leave your chair sticking out at the computer". Two sound systems and numerous printer cables later I gave up telling Nancy to tuck the chair in and moved the computer to another room.


----------



## Channahs

Ok I'm laughing my bunny butt off! Its ok. People best realize that buns are not meant for everyone and the more we can educate them, the better.


----------



## Troller

I didn't find the article negative actually. Reading to the end, the person loves their rabbit just doesnt like all the aspects of bunny care. Plus, they sound informed but I think they might be missing one or two crucial aspects and so have a bad bunny.

I appreciate this article because it doesn't paint a rosy picture of being a bunny keeper so maybe irresponsible folks won't get a rabbit because its "So Cute!!!". Sure nothing really positive is written, but then you read and wonder why do they continue putting up with it all and even mentioning they should be kept around as to understand the enemy better. This is not someone who dislikes their rabbit, its just their having a bad bunny day and are frustrated by other articles mentioning only the cuteness and growing popularity of bunnies. Catch me right after my Xena pees outside her litter box or my Conan chews up a house plant and you might not see me writing praises either.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Troller said:


> I didn't find the article negative actually. Reading to the end, the person loves their rabbit just doesnt like all the aspects of bunny care. Plus, they sound informed but I think they might be missing one or two crucial aspects and so have a bad bunny.
> 
> I appreciate this article because it doesn't paint a rosy picture of being a bunny keeper so maybe irresponsible folks won't get a rabbit because its "So Cute!!!". Sure nothing really positive is written, but then you read and wonder why do they continue putting up with it all and even mentioning they should be kept around as to understand the enemy better. This is not someone who dislikes their rabbit, its just their having a bad bunny day and are frustrated by other articles mentioning only the cuteness and growing popularity of bunnies. Catch me right after my Xena pees outside her litter box or my Conan chews up a house plant and you might not see me writing praises either.



True! I was just thinking that with the rising popularity of baby bunnies as pets these days, it wouldn't REALLY hurt to have some bad bunny press to keep the bunny mills from getting too much business! And it would discourage fairweather types who might think bunnies are low-maintenance props.

My ughs were mostly directed at the comments at the bottom, where a number of people were non-ironically agreeing by posting anecdotes of their smelly, humpy, aggressive and "unfriendly" bunny pets. I just wanted to scream "NEUTER HIM YOU FOOLS!" :nope:


----------

